# Need help identifying this old track bike



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## redline1968 (Jan 13, 2015)

Screams BSA to me. Looks like you need calipers on it by the holes on the fender brace.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Screams BSA to me. Looks like you need calipers on it by the holes on the fender brace.




The fork crown is marked Made In England but since many builders were using English lug sets it really isn't indicative of a builder or country of origin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 13, 2015)

Possibly but that looks English. Here's a pic of one


----------



## Iverider (Jan 13, 2015)

cool uncapped seat stays! 20s or 30s bike? I had one similar, but it was a fair amount smaller. No makers mark, badge holes or even serial numbers.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> cool uncapped seat stays! 20s or 30s bike? I had one similar, but it was a fair amount smaller. No makers mark, badge holes or even serial numbers.




Seller is asking $1500. What's a retail price? 15 seems high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Jan 13, 2015)

I had this one listed here a few years ago for $650 or so. Didn't sell at that price, but these race machine are really much nicer than any ballooner in the manner in which they are constructed. I think the frame and fork weighed 3 or 3.5 pounds total. Ultrathin tubing. 



20s-30s Track bike Unknown Make by VW Sightings, on Flickr



IMG_0128 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



IMG_0129 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Seat Cluster by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> I had this one listed here a few years ago for $650 or so. Didn't sell at that price, but these race machine are really much nicer than any ballooner in the manner in which they are constructed. I think the frame and fork weighed 3 or 3.5 pounds total. Ultrathin tubing.




Here is what the seller says.

Frame - Unknown maker (maybe a Drysdale that someone customized but I'm really not sure) Accles and Pollock Chromo tubing (Lug work is ok but it is not the cleanest I have seen by a long shot. Seatstay caps are open, it has an integrated headset, and an oil port in the bottom bracket. Rear has been drilled for a brake but the front has not)
The frame is on the bigger side of average and with the adjustable stem, it can fit most anyone.

Stem - Schwinn Major Taylor adjustable track stem (Very Rare and expensive stem)

Bars - Torrington bars

Wheels - Dunlop Rims, unsure of maker of hubs. Hubs have grease ports in them.

Crank - Cottered Williams crank and chain-ring dated to ~1944


----------



## kccomet (Jan 13, 2015)

ive been ate up with these track, racing bikes the last 7 or 8 years, i love em. the beauty is in the eye of the beholder on most of these bikes. some could be actual 6 day bikes with history, most are just jr racers and nice well made lightweights. combine that with no idea who made a lot of these bikes and they are hard to price and sometimes very hard to sell. the nice red bike pictured above has been listed on ebay more than a dozen times in the last year and a half. he wants 1700 and was offering shipping the first several times he listed it, it still hasnt sold, its a nice bike. the bike your asking about at 1500 seems way to high to me, noting condition, but thats just me. as far as  krautwaggens bike at 650 i would have bought it in a heartbeat, condition poor but again beauty in my eyes. the adjustable stems will bring 2 to 3 hundred dollars. i prob wouldnt pay half what hes asking and ive been known to spend some really stupid money for bikes i want. good luck


----------



## kccomet (Jan 13, 2015)

im pretty sure its not a drysdale, got any pics of bike head on


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2015)

kccomet said:


> im pretty sure its not a drysdale, got any pics of bike head on




The sell hasn't sent me a head on picture...

What about Hercules?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

